# New AMMO boost



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check out this new Video from our friend Larry at AMMO NYC in releasing his new product. Plus an interesting washing tip, how many of us use this technique?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Just after watching this on youtube before seeing this post here. Seems like an interesting product along with the experiment.

Must give it to Larry, he is so innovative with all of his products and his videos always prove a good watch!


----------



## MitziMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Just love watching Larry's videos, this looks like an interesting product especially the hard water deterrent element of it, is there a UK distributor for his products ??


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

MitziMike said:


> Just love watching Larry's videos, this looks like an interesting product especially the hard water deterrent element of it, is there a UK distributor for his products ??


Fraid not, I think there was a post by Imran from in2detailing saying that Larry had no interest in setting up any distribution network, so it's direct buy from him in the states only

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Seems a very interesting product.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Very interesting ... and really a shame the brand isn't available over here


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Think Larry a top detailer, love the fact he shares his knowledge with us and admire his passion. Would love to try his products, but there just to expensive for me couldn't justify the cost, better products out there.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I love Larry and his videos (and his 964!), I've learned a lot from him.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Missing out on a big market by not having a European distributor though... cant be that savvy!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I think I need to try that one, if it works as well as it seems to it would make my life so much easier.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Missing out on a big market by not having a European distributor though... cant be that savvy!


Not really, keeps his overheads lower that way. To make enough product for US and Euro markets would mean a bigger production line, more staff, bigger storage, which then means more insurance and wages to pay. Aswell as run a detailing business.

Sometimes, some people are happy to make the same amount for less and spend time with family and toys.

I really like his videos, but sometimes he takes a while to get to the point.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben Gum said:


> He does go on a bit. In this video he has managed to invent several amazing things. The fact that you have them in many prewash/snowfoam/TFR products on our market, with their inclusion being so ubiquitous that they don't warrant mention. But Larry has been sitting on the concepts from before his birth I guess.


I have to say I love his enthusiasm and passion behind, but watching this video I couldn't help but think he has gone too far and its almost like he seem to think he has invented something thats never been done before.

I honenstly cant believe that the ingredients in his kit is all that much different to whats used today.

All smarted of too many fancy terms to baffle and sound impressive..and some of them made no sense in the context they were used in.

I know he has a brand and business but its going from original content and real world stuff to becoming like every other mainstream brand and spinning the marketing too much.

I was also really shocked to see the state of his Porsche for someone like him I didnt see it having any rust especially not as severe as that.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have to say I love his enthusiasm and passion behind, but watching this video I couldn't help but think he has gone too far and its almost like he seem to think he has invented something thats never been done before.
> 
> I honenstly cant believe that the ingredients in his kit is all that much different to whats used today.
> 
> ...


But he compared a generic shampoo, plus a generic shampoo with boost and proved how it has better rust inhibition...? I guess the question you are posing is what generic shampoo he is using? Do you have reason to believe that most other high end shampoos would inhibit rust as well as his combination of the generic shampoo and boost?

And his Porsche is used, not bought brand new by only him. His series has been showing you how he's been updating it and bringing back to perfect condition. In fact the next episode is him dealing with the rust. Bit unfair!

Enjoyed the video, product looks useful, and unlike most brands, he proved why.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Expecting my bottle of boost (along with a few others) in March courstey of my brother when he's over


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I think a couple of posts here have been a little harsh on Larry. I think he's achieved a great deal running both a mobile detailing business and a product line. It take an immense amount of passion and dedication to do that AND keep posting videos.

He's never hidden the fact that he began as a complete newbie to making videos. He's mentioned it a few times in his videos and now he puts out some of the most informative detailing videos on YouTube... all at no cost to us at all.

Maybe I'm unaware, but I've not yet seen another product that is added to an existing wash shampoo to add properties that would be a benefit a winter wash regime. The beauty of Boost is that it doesn't add any _time_ to the wash - meaning that you can focus on other parts of your regime, or just wash and dry quickly. Time is especially important during the cold winter months.

In my opinion, it's easy to criticise but I think we should keep a sense of perspective and not forget all he has already achieved and continues to give to us, the worldwide detailing community. I, for one, will likely pick up a bottle or two of Boost on my next trip across the pond - it fits just what I was looking for in a winter wash.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No I was just shocked by the porka being so rusty. I would have thought his OCD would be going nuts. (Mine would!)

As for the products again not knocking it but it just came over to me as trying too hard and giving it the full Raaahh on the fancy terminology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> No I was just shocked by the porka being so rusty. I would have thought his OCD would be going nuts. (Mine would!)
> 
> As for the products again not knocking it but it just came over to me as trying too hard and giving it the full Raaahh on the fancy terminology.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Presumably, time, money and him wanting to film it properly for his channel has made it difficult. Every reason to believe it's been driving him nuts as well, he loves that thing!

I don't know. I get where your skepticism comes from (I unsubscribed from Chemical Guys channel because it's just as you describe), but to me he just comes across as he always does, a passionate and enthusiastic detailer who is genuinely excited for a product he has been trying to make, because he believes it adds something useful and worth while to the community.

Just my take on it anyway


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> In fairness, I could name you a dozen or more people who are full time detailers and also have full product lines. Of course their brands are British based so maybe that's not as interesting as someone foreign.
> 
> The terminology he uses may sound impressive but its simple stuff to anyone who knows a bit of chemistry. And whilst no one may market it that way, there are loads of products which would do the same job. To be quite honest, dtw'ers should know this well - what do you think you are doing when you add a squirt of apc to your wash bucket?!
> 
> Has anyone cared to query details? A product which does what is stated has a good chance of being a long way from pH neutral and we know people are fussy about that.


I'm sure I'm not the only "less informed" "detailer" on here but I actually don't know if you are implying that a squirt of APC to the wash bucket will have the same rust inhibitors that this seems to give ? If it does fantastic ... let me know which you suggest and I'll look in to it ... it does seem though that you are being overly secretive or just not wanting to expand on your thoughts for the rest of us mere mortals to understand ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I know Bilt Hamber Auto Wash has anti corrosion properties on steel, I can't call to mind any other shampoos that do. Anyone?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I just looked up the product pages for about a dozen of the shampoos in Cossiecol's review thread. I focused on the bigger names eg DJ btbm, Nanolex Pure, Wolf's White Satin, Gtechniq Gwash, CarChem 1900:1. None of them mentioned corrosion resistance anywhere. 

I know Boost claims various other benefits but given the British climate it's rust prevention that interests me most! (And by extension where Larry's new product would appear to offer a reasonable degree of innovation).


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

steelghost said:


> I just looked up the product pages for about a dozen of the shampoos in Cossiecol's review thread. I focused on the bigger names eg DJ btbm, Nanolex Pure, Wolf's White Satin, Gtechniq Gwash, CarChem 1900:1. None of them mentioned corrosion resistance anywhere.
> 
> I know Boost claims various other benefits but given the British climate it's rust prevention that interests me most! (And by extension where Larry's new product would appear to offer a reasonable degree of innovation).


But that's because you not adding a dash of APC to your wash bucket :lol:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

JR1982 said:


> But that's because you not adding a dash of APC to your wash bucket


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

steelghost said:


> I know Bilt Hamber Auto Wash has anti corrosion properties on steel, I can't call to mind any other shampoos that do. Anyone?


I think Autoglym shampoo states on the bottle it has anti corrosion properties .


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

JR1982 said:


> But that's because you not adding a dash of APC to your wash bucket


I suspect Mr Gum was not referring to corrosion resistance when he dropped that in - perhaps to increasing surfactant in the wash solution.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

steelghost said:


> I suspect Mr Gum was not referring to corrosion resistance when he dropped that in - perhaps to increasing surfactant in the wash solution.


I got that impression too.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Some APC's have corrosion inhibiters as part of their chemical make-up. 

We could hypothesis as to why they are there though. Is it to counter the caustic nature of the APC solution (PH12-14), or to work as the Ammo product pertains to do?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Missing out on a big market by not having a European distributor though... cant be that savvy!


Probably doesn't see anyone deserving of his brand, or maybe wants to build it up to be bought into meguiars for the big big moolah


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

beatty599 said:


> Probably doesn't see anyone deserving of his brand, or maybe wants to build it up to be bought into meguiars for the big big moolah


Don't think this is the case at all, having chatted to Larry he likes to keep it all in-house as that way he builds up a loyal client base and gets to know the people buying his products.

Yes it's unfortunate that it's not looking possible to get a stockist in the UK but if you look at the postage and work out the weight of the items it's not that bad in reality, yes we get hit for import tax but if you want to use his products thats just part of the necessary process that comes with shipping items in from the USA.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Don't think this is the case at all, having chatted to Larry he likes to keep it all in-house as that way he builds up a loyal client base and gets to know the people buying his products.
> 
> Yes it's unfortunate that it's not looking possible to get a stockist in the UK but if you look at the postage and work out the weight of the items it's not that bad in reality, yes we get hit for import tax but if you want to use his products thats just part of the necessary process that comes with shipping items in from the USA.


Think the trick is wait until a friend is going on holiday there and give them £35 to bring it back if you send it to their hotel  then you miss the duties


----------

